# maid service



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello All,
I am wondering if anyone else has noticed a significant decrease in merry maid refresh work orders. I have been until recently receiving 3-5 maid refresh orders per week but now zero. Is it just me or has reality finally set in to the waste of time and money most of these orders presented ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

disgusted said:


> Hello All,
> I am wondering if anyone else has noticed a significant decrease in merry maid refresh work orders. I have been until recently receiving 3-5 maid refresh orders per week but now zero. Is it just me or has reality finally set in to the waste of time and money most of these orders presented ?



We would prefer to never do one again. I hope this trend continues


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've completed these 2x in the past 6 years and all others I send back as unable to complete for the allowable. Since when are we maids? We are contractors. The time and effort needed to clean these properties properly is not even close to what the allowable is.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> I've completed these 2x in the past 6 years and all others I send back as unable to complete for the allowable. Since when are we maids? We are contractors. The time and effort needed to clean these properties properly is not even close to what the allowable is.


MCS was paying 56 after discount for FNMA refresh. Not much to do except clean up entry ways and take 75-100 pics. 20-25 a day was very doable. I found it to be a very easy 5-6k a month on top of grass cuts/snow removal. It was poke your eyeballs out boring but very easy money.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Wait a minute I am confused. I am supposed to clean the entryways. Hell I just walk around with my duster and snap photos as I walk through the house. Spray a little Fabuloso or Mean Green on the walls and she smells all pretty again. I didnt know you actually had to clean for a maid service. All these years I have been cheating the system. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Holy crap! $56???

In 2011 we were charging $250 and complaining...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Holy crap! $56???
> 
> In 2011 we were charging $250 and complaining...



I had that same thought! Glad it's not just me! We actually did one last week and charged 500.00 with no utilities on at the property. We made money but it wasn't worth it.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> Holy crap! $56???
> 
> In 2011 we were charging $250 and complaining...


Initial clean or refresh? The inspectors in my area were tyrants and the initial service guys (not my guys) were running scared. Most of my inventory was actually white glove on the inside before I ever laid eyes on it. and yep, walk around with a broom and pretend to do what didn't need to be done and snap some pics. $1000-1200 a day net...I wasn't complaining. It was only 4-5 days a month.


----------



## ihatemickey (Oct 17, 2015)

Google search Mickey Snow, Eden North Carolina. This guy is a total ****ing asshole


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ihatemickey said:


> Google search Mickey Snow, Eden North Carolina. This guy is a total ****ing asshole



Isn't he in jail?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there going to be an ihatemickey post on every thread now? lol


----------

